# RIP Wicklow Brave



## Velcrobum (20 October 2019)

A hugely talented horse on the flat and hurdles

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/horse-racing/50114428


----------



## Mariposa (20 October 2019)

Watching the race last night I hoped and hoped it wasn't as bad as it looked. When the news came in it really was heartbreaking.Such a talented horse to win Group 1 over hurdles and the flat, to globetrot around the world. My heart goes out to the Mullins team. He looked to be home and hosed, he was going so well. So sad


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 October 2019)

Very sad, and a high profile loss at the very beginning of the NH season.


----------



## humblepie (20 October 2019)

So sad.


----------

